

Show HN: Purge – A disk cleanup utility - wastedintel
http://getpurge.com

======
valarauca1
Looks interesting. It generates a list of rarely used files and prompts me to
delete them?

I __really __wish you 'd make a much better explanation. I really don't feel
safe giving +x and running something named 'purge' off of a random github
entry with a 2 line read me.

~~~
wastedintel
Sorry about that. It's essentially a directory browser that displays
file/folder sizes, can sort by file size, and allows you to delete
files/folders.

------
voltagex_
I'm a long time user of ncdu and derivatives - how's this different?

~~~
wastedintel
Hadn't heard of ncdu before, but at a first glance, it does look very similar.
Purge doesn't do all of its calculation ahead of time, but when you enter the
directory (and uses concurrency). The rendering libraries are also different
(ncurses vs. termbox), and Purge is written in Go, so it'll easily compile for
just about any platform. Thanks for the reference to ncdu; good to know about
that!

